# Leather tramper becoming a rubber tramper



## Brother X (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey all, after years and years of being a leather tramper and motorcycle traveler, I've decided to make a lateral move into van living. This will be new to me and I'm still searching for my future home on wheels. My plans are to make a mobile video editing studio/living space out of a van. As I've never lived out of a van before, this will be all new to me and I welcome any advice on:


Tips on locating a good, affordable van (I'm in central California)
Types of vehicles that are best
Tips on parking
Any interior remodeling tricks

My plan is to use trucker showers, campsite showers, and local gyms when I'm in one area for a longer period of time. I'm thinking a lidded, 5 gallon bucket with sawdust and ashes for a late night "bathroom" (same as what I use when in the wilderness). I have a queen size air mattress and a lot of camping gear, including a alcohol stove and lots of dehydrated food. Am I missing anything? Any tips any of you US based van dwellers can pass along?

I'm not is a big hurry, taking my time, finding the right van and taking time to build it out the way I want ti before I leave my current living situation. So, if anyone experienced have any tips on things I may be overlooking, I welcome your expert advice. 

If any of you ever roll through the Central Coast Cali area, hmu and we'll get a beer and a sandwich.


----------



## landpirate (Jun 27, 2016)

Insulate whatever vehicle you get really well. It'll keep you warm in the winter and cool in the summer. I spend a lot of my life either too hot or cold in my van. I think the guy that i bought the van off scrimped on that front and I'm paying the price now.

Live in your van with the bare minimum before you get onto building anything too permanent because sometimes there can be a few layout options and until you really work out what you want you don't want to make any expensive mistakes.

Last thing is you can't have enough storage space, utilise every inch you can


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Jun 27, 2016)

Glad I am not the only one in the transition period to van living ... race you


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Jun 27, 2016)

Plan on joining "planet fitness" and truck stops for all my hygeine needs


----------



## Brother X (Jun 27, 2016)

Good thinking on the 


landpirate said:


> Live in your van with the bare minimum before you get onto building anything too permanent because sometimes there can be a few layout options and until you really work out what you want you don't want to make any expensive mistakes.



yeah, I was thinking of making modular stuff that can be moved around and re-secured in new locations throughout the van. I am designing the system in Sketchup, but will finalize it after I know what I have to work with measurement wise. 



AmelyMiles said:


> lan on joining "planet fitness" and truck stops for all my hygeine needs



Yeah, I was thinking of getting a membership to something that had a lot of locations nationwide, like 24 hour fitness, etc.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Jun 28, 2016)

Isn't 24hr fitness a western gym not a national one?


----------



## Brother X (Jun 28, 2016)

AmelyMiles said:


> Isn't 24hr fitness a western gym not a national one?



Limited nationawide: http://www.24hourfitness.com/ClubList/
But they hit all the states I'll be sticking to.

Outside of that I'll hit YMCAs etc, with day passes.


----------

